
Hacker Makes $360k ETH from a Flash Loan Single Transaction - Andrew_Quentin
https://www.trustnodes.com/2020/02/15/hacker-makes-360000-eth-from-a-flash-loan-single-transaction-involving-fulcrum-compound-dydx-and-uniswap
======
lazzlazzlazz
Flashloans are a kind of loan where you can borrow a potentially large
quantity of a digital asset with no collateral for a small fee — as long as
the asset is returned by the end of the atomic transaction.

It looks like somebody very cleverly used a large flashloan to, essentially,
create an arbitrage opportunity by moving the price on a relatively illiquid
asset.

------
dclusin
From tfa it sounds like they’re using the traditional definition of hacker and
not shorthand for someone who uses computers to steal from people.

------
ruyi
I don't understand why this is considered a hack.

